# De-lurking myself also



## mspixieears (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi there,

So I check up this site enough I thought it only fair to sign up. Soon enough, you'll catch me writing reviews like mad. Plus I wanted to support this site, after reading about the horrid hacking stuff that happened.

I also frequent MUA under the same username.


G.


----------



## Janice (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra G! Thank you for supporting the site, I hope to see you around the forums!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 14, 2005)

Go glad you decided to join, Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks! It's a wonderful resource and yes, so far, everyone is pretty darn friendly. Bonus!


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 22, 2005)

hi mspixieears! Glad to see you over here!


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 22, 2005)

welcome mspixieears to Specktra.


----------



## mac_obsession (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Thanks! It's a wonderful resource and yes, so far, everyone is pretty darn friendly. Bonus!_

 
Yeah its a great place to be!! There are a lot of really good people here. You'll enjoy it! 

Welcome


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 24, 2005)

Welcome, and we're glad you decided to de-lurk yourself! lol


----------



## user2 (May 6, 2005)

Hi!

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!

Have fun here!


----------

